# Virenscanner Avast 6 mit Sandbox



## Newsfeed (28 Februar 2011)

Die Avast-Produktreihe enthält in Version 6 außerdem Browser-Plug-ins zur Reputationsprüfung von Webseiten und einen Skript-Schutz. Die Funktionen sind auch in der Gratis-Version Avast! Free Antivirus zu finden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

